# Drawing silver tube



## Rich L (Aug 25, 2013)

I was drawing down a bunch of these little tube sections in the shop late this evening and thought I'd just film some of the process for the old archives. These sections of tube become the cap finials I use on the Slipstream line of pens. I draw these tubes down instead of turning them to maintain wall thickness. I need as much wall thickness (within the cost constraints of silver) as I can get for the decoration that goes on the end of the tube when it's finished.

I think the audio track leaves a bit to be desired but I hope you enjoy the video clip. It was late ...

deep drawing silver tube - YouTube

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## skiprat (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Rich. You know I've always been a big fan. 
This is where art and engineering really coincide !!


----------



## darrin1200 (Aug 25, 2013)

You make that look so easy Rich.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 25, 2013)

I love learning new things. Thank you for sharing the video - I learned something new.


----------



## frank123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Great way of doing that.

This gives me the idea of maybe using one of my bullet sizing dies on my reloading press to do the same, only caveat is it would have to be a bullet diameter end result.

Maybe make one modify an existing one to the size I want.

Another thing to go on my "gotta try it someday" list.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice video!  You have a great voice for instructional videos.  If I ever shoot one I may have to hire you to do voice overs:biggrin:


----------

